# BEST LONG RANGE CHOKE



## Whackmaster2 (Aug 27, 2005)

What is the best long range choke for larger shot sizez like 4's and larger all the way to T or F? What choke shoots the furthest out of Pattern Master, Wad Wizard, or a Terror Tube?

Pat


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I loved my Briley goose choke I bought last year, worked well for me but its stolen along with my gun but now I'm looking at the Patternmaster for my next gun. I've heard some good stuff about all chokes you mentioned.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a pettern master in my wingmaster and it patterns awesome. when i got my super x2 i bought a pattermaster for it also and it patterned terrible. just to let you know that.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Drake Killer, Custom Gun Works in Fargo custom makes them to fit your gun.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

So far I've seen Terror Choke tubes and Drake Killer choke tubes perform well in the field..


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a Benelli M1 and i shoot the chokes that came with it for everything.... is it worth wild to upgrade from them...


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have seen Wad Wizards do some damage at long ranges and i am thinking about getting one. i have a Benelli M1 and i use a Briley Light mod. it patterns good for ducks but it is even sweeter for geese!!

DB808


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

About 80% of the guys I hunt with have patternmaster and seem very happy with them. I use Briley extended (duck and goose) chokes. I haven't had reason to use the goose choke (.01 more constriction than the duck) so I can't say what it does in the field.

No need to buy an expensive, long range choke if you put the birds on your toes. A patternmaster is overly lethal at less than 10 yards. I personally witnessed it.


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

I've tried several different types of after-market long range chokes and my Wad Wizards clearly out perform all the rest using a variety of shot sizes and brands.


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

get the lowhman turkey choke its inexpensive and the patten doesent open untill about 65 yds with BBB. at about 30yds its the size of a basket ball. i use it for ducks and geese and it hits em hard


----------

